# Buying a Car



## cockneyboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,
If you thinking of buying a car her to run around in here are some things to consider
1. Nothing to expensive or modern as the mechanics are still using hammer and chisels i.e vw bettle for around 50,000 peso
2. automatic your legs will get tired in the traffic
3. diesel always sells better as diesel is cheap
4.make sure you get the documents and get them to sign a bill of sale

Happy Motoringlane:


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My wife wants a car - I really don't care...

But I told her to let her uncle start shopping. She said he would get a better price than a foreigner ha ha. I told her aircon is optional, but an automatic transmission was non-negotiable. I can easily drive a standard but with all this stop & go traffic, no way I want to mess with a clutch. She wants to look at Ruscos first, then maybe used cars. No way I am paying a million pesos (or 2) for a Toyota.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> My wife wants a car - I really don't care...
> 
> But I told her to let her uncle start shopping. She said he would get a better price than a foreigner ha ha. I told her aircon is optional, but an automatic transmission was non-negotiable. I can easily drive a standard but with all this stop & go traffic, no way I want to mess with a clutch. She wants to look at Ruscos first, then maybe used cars. No way I am paying a million pesos (or 2) for a Toyota.


Whats a Rusco?


----------



## whitepig (Feb 20, 2016)

You can buy toyota wigo for 500k plus and its nice car


----------



## cockneyboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Believe me Guys keep it simple, they are very good at covering up problems here. even if you pay 500,000 Peso. I am fully trained Vehicle Technician "Keep it Simple" a friend has bought a Mitsibushi king cab Pick up Diesel for 70,000 Peso (a bit scrappy) but service and bodywork 110,000Peso later its pretty good shape and YOU will sell and get your money back but even better basic to repair NO COMPUTERS! My Area is Toyota Technical U.K and I couldn't believe the lack of knowledge at the local Lipa City Toyota dealer (I was Teaching Them) so what chance have you got. Localy there is a VW Beetle he said 66,000 but I am sure 50,000 GREAT Car


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Whats a Rusco?


Suzuki multicabs. There are various dealers, PhilTruck, Domescon, and Rusco are the main ones. Most are used, from Japan & Korea. I think new models are also available. Readily available, cheap, and anyone can repair them.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> Suzuki multicabs. There are various dealers, PhilTruck, Domescon, and Rusco are the main ones. Most are used, from Japan & Korea. I think new models are also available. Readily available, cheap, and anyone can repair them.


That is what I bought in Oct of 2014. Paid PHP185,000 from Domescon. It was originaly sold and registered in Japan as a 2002 Mazda Scrum. It is now registered here in the Phils as a 2014 Suzuki CarryVan. Runs &drives like a new vehicle as they do go through and fix any matters before being sold. Has treated me well, had one minor glitch with the fuel gauge and they took care of it on warranty. It does have a Computer & fuel injection, so far no problems. I would have preferred a Distributor & Carb as I am well versed with any of the old school products but that is what was available, we'll see what the future holds but for now is still running strong. Takes me anywhere I want to drive and does what I need to do and Sure beats paying what they want here for any new vehicle.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Automatic transmission*



Tukaram said:


> My wife wants a car - I really don't care...
> 
> But I told her to let her uncle start shopping. She said he would get a better price than a foreigner ha ha. I told her aircon is optional, but an automatic transmission was non-negotiable. I can easily drive a standard but with all this stop & go traffic, no way I want to mess with a clutch. She wants to look at Ruscos first, then maybe used cars. No way I am paying a million pesos (or 2) for a Toyota.


Automatic transmission change will cost you a fortune, hardly anyone drives a vehicle like that.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Automatic transmission change will cost you a fortune, hardly anyone drives a vehicle like that.


Autos are perceived as high fuel users so are not popular.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*mini truck's*



fmartin_gila said:


> That is what I bought in Oct of 2014. Paid PHP185,000 from Domescon. It was originaly sold and registered in Japan as a 2002 Mazda Scrum. It is now registered here in the Phils as a 2014 Suzuki CarryVan. Runs &drives like a new vehicle as they do go through and fix any matters before being sold. Has treated me well, had one minor glitch with the fuel gauge and they took care of it on warranty. It does have a Computer & fuel injection, so far no problems. I would have preferred a Distributor & Carb as I am well versed with any of the old school products but that is what was available, we'll see what the future holds but for now is still running strong. Takes me anywhere I want to drive and does what I need to do and Sure beats paying what they want here for any new vehicle.
> 
> Fred


i see several manufactures ,,
suzuki carry ,
dahatsu hijet ,
mitsubisi mini cab ,
any more ?
any advantage one over the other ?
price -
quality-
replacement parts -
i watched several youtube vids , the suzuki seem very ,, easy to keep running .
it had a carburetor , distributor cap ..so on .
my favorite at this time is the 4x4 carry .


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

northwoods said:


> i see several manufactures ,,
> suzuki carry ,
> dahatsu hijet ,
> mitsubisi mini cab ,
> ...


They are all similar as they are made in Japan with Govt specs to comply to. look up "Japanese Mini Truck Forum" and you can do some reading on them. It is based in the US but that doesn't make much difference to the vehicles. I am a member of that forum and find lots of info & such. Don't know about the 4 X 4 as mine is a 2wd. The earlier ones had Carb & Dist(Idon't know when they changed to EFI) and had a F6 engine, the later models(like mine) have a K6a engine. The f6 & K6 have the same 658 CC size but bore & stroke are reversed and the f6 has a timing belt whereas the K6 has a timing Chain so they are a completely different engine family. Some were built by one manufacturer and rebadged & sold as somebody else, mine for example, the ID plate and number stamping in the body shows it was built by Suzuki but was originally sold as a Mazda, thats why it is now registered as a Suzuki here.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

northwoods said:


> i see several manufactures ,,
> suzuki carry ,
> dahatsu hijet ,
> mitsubisi mini cab ,
> ...


The larger cities sell Japan surplus parts and some items can be machined or repaired. I like the look of these vehicles also but I'm 5'-10" so I don't fit well in the Suzuki mini trucks, the Mitsuishi trucks are little easier on the legs.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> The larger cities sell Japan surplus parts and some items can be machined or repaired. I like the look of these vehicles also but I'm 5'-10" so I don't fit well in the Suzuki mini trucks, the Mitsuishi trucks are little easier on the legs.


As I understand, there is some slight variation in comfort levels of the different ones, that is discussed on the forum I mentioned. Minitrucktalk.com is the actual addy of that forum. Search for "Kei" vehicles for some history of these little vans & pickups. I'm 5'9" and am comfortable in the carry. The earlier ones had the front wheels directly under the driver and had a bit more legroom, but the shorter wheelbase contributed to a more choppy ride. The later models like mine had the front wheels at the very front of the vehicle and the ride is somewhat smoother but at the expense of slightly cramped foot/legroom. The engine was under the bed of the earlier models but directly under the driver in the later ones.

Fred


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*minitrucktalk !*



fmartin_gila said:


> As I understand, there is some slight variation in comfort levels of the different ones, that is discussed on the forum I mentioned. Minitrucktalk.com is the actual addy of that forum. Search for "Kei" vehicles for some history of these little vans & pickups. I'm 5'9" and am comfortable in the carry. The earlier ones had the front wheels directly under the driver and had a bit more legroom, but the shorter wheelbase contributed to a more choppy ride. The later models like mine had the front wheels at the very front of the vehicle and the ride is somewhat smoother but at the expense of slightly cramped foot/legroom. The engine was under the bed of the earlier models but directly under the driver in the later ones.
> 
> Fred


thanks found it ,,, 
i will also read about the 4x4 vans as well .


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*mitsubishi*



M.C.A. said:


> The larger cities sell Japan surplus parts and some items can be machined or repaired. I like the look of these vehicles also but I'm 5'-10" so I don't fit well in the Suzuki mini trucks, the Mitsuishi trucks are little easier on the legs.


im apx 5'11'' ...good to know .
ive read some mitsubishi models were made or assembled in phil .
was the minicab one of them ?
another truck but larger ,,i had some interest in was the ,
mitsubishi adventure , 4x4 diesel , standard shift .
i rode in a 2x4 adventure ,,wile i was in phil ..i liked it ,
think it was a 2006 . was alot like my 2004 ford explorer .


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

northwoods said:


> im apx 5'11'' ...good to know .
> ive read some mitsubishi models were made or assembled in phil .
> was the minicab one of them ?
> another truck but larger ,,i had some interest in was the ,
> ...


Don't know anything about the Adventure, although I do see a lot of vehicles around with that type body. I don't know of any vehicles that are built in the Philippines by any of the known manufacturers. There are a lot of Jeep & Jeepney looking vehicles around which are built by individuals to order or for personal use. There are a number of used vehicle lots here & there, but I would be extremely careful.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you guys are talking about multicabs, they are assembled in Cebu from salvaged Japanese parts. Sometime the left hand conversion can be a bit bodged. So when you buy a recently registered van it could be made from all sorts of bit some being many years old.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> If you guys are talking about multicabs, they are assembled in Cebu from salvaged Japanese parts. Sometime the left hand conversion can be a bit bodged. So when you buy a recently registered van it could be made from all sorts of bit some being many years old.


Partly true & partly false. The vehicles are sold as salvage in Japan at very low price. They are cut just above the floorline so they take up only about 1/4 the space in the containers. Reassembled in Cebu back to factory specs and are not Mix&match, each unit is reassembled with its same components. During the reassembly, the steering is converted from Right Steering to Left Steering so to be driven on the right side of the road and the components are gone through as necessary to bring them up to snuff. All body lines are right & all doors are in alignment and work properly. New glass and upholstery as needed is installed. All drivetrain components are checked and repaired as necessary and new tires are installed. As I have stated previously, this vehicle was showing 236,000 Kilometers on the odometer but has treated me the same as a brand new vehicle except that it was lacking the total new car smell and at a very attractive price as compared to what one would pay for a new vehicle. I paid Domeson PHP 185,000, converted to a bit over USD 4,100 at the time I bought it and that is 1/4 to 1/3 what new units are asking.

Fred

Disclaimer: I have no connection to them nor do I benefit in any way for promoting these vehicles. I do hate spending money when it is not required for serviceable goods or services rendered, especially some of us expats who do not have a lot of excess funds. I am stating my own personal opinion and stating facts that have occured in my dealings with Domescon and the vehicle I purchased from them, which overall I am very well pleased with.


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

what's a good company to buy comprehensive moto insurance from? I can't get my scoot insured by my US insurance agent...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Partly true & partly false. The vehicles are sold as salvage in Japan at very low price. They are cut just above the floorline so they take up only about 1/4 the space in the containers. Reassembled in Cebu back to factory specs and are not Mix&match, each unit is reassembled with its same components. During the reassembly, the steering is converted from Right Steering to Left Steering so to be driven on the right side of the road and the components are gone through as necessary to bring them up to snuff. All body lines are right & all doors are in alignment and work properly. New glass and upholstery as needed is installed. All drivetrain components are checked and repaired as necessary and new tires are installed. As I have stated previously, this vehicle was showing 236,000 Kilometers on the odometer but has treated me the same as a brand new vehicle except that it was lacking the total new car smell and at a very attractive price as compared to what one would pay for a new vehicle. I paid Domeson PHP 185,000, converted to a bit over USD 4,100 at the time I bought it and that is 1/4 to 1/3 what new units are asking.
> 
> Fred
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no connection to them nor do I benefit in any way for promoting these vehicles. I do hate spending money when it is not required for serviceable goods or services rendered, especially some of us expats who do not have a lot of excess funds. I am stating my own personal opinion and stating facts that have occured in my dealings with Domescon and the vehicle I purchased from them, which overall I am very well pleased with.


The reason they are cut up is because being imported as parts avoids the whole car import duties. You get the option of buying a pre-rebuilt or you can specify a custom rebuild to your requirements. 4x4, 2-wheel drive, aircon, cab or truck back etc.


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

Gary D said:


> The reason they are cut up is because being imported as parts avoids the whole car import duties. You get the option of buying a pre-rebuilt or you can specify a custom rebuild to your requirements. 4x4, 2-wheel drive, aircon, cab or truck back etc.


Gary - Can you add more to this? 

Prices seem to be on-the-spot negotiating. The first time I looked at a mini suziki the "kabayan" price was 600k pesos. I didn't flinch because that guy knew when he said it I would not be back and he'd have a good story if I were to fall for it. 

What are good prices to pay, if you know? Is there any issues with moving these from island to island? If I have something I've paid for in Mindanao, can i not crate it up and ship to Luzon and fetch there later and pay no more taxes?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DadiangasTexan said:


> Gary - Can you add more to this?
> 
> Prices seem to be on-the-spot negotiating. The first time I looked at a mini suziki the "kabayan" price was 600k pesos. I didn't flinch because that guy knew when he said it I would not be back and he'd have a good story if I were to fall for it.
> 
> What are good prices to pay, if you know? Is there any issues with moving these from island to island? If I have something I've paid for in Mindanao, can i not crate it up and ship to Luzon and fetch there later and pay no more taxes?


My uderstanding is that you can buy on one island and move to another. I beleive you then need to register the vehical locally which can be grief.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't know anything about the Adventure, although I do see a lot of vehicles around with that type body. I don't know of any vehicles that are built in the Philippines by any of the known manufacturers.


Toyota and Mitsubishi make cars in Santa Rosa. I was at the Mitsubishi plant (formerly Ford) yesterday.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

magsasaja said:


> Toyota and Mitsubishi make cars in Santa Rosa. I was at the Mitsubishi plant (formerly Ford) yesterday.


Thanks for clarifying that, I was not aware of any of the major manufacturers here. All I knew about was the imports/rebuilds in Cebu and the local jeep type & jeepney builders.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DadiangasTexan said:


> Gary - Can you add more to this?
> 
> Prices seem to be on-the-spot negotiating. The first time I looked at a mini suziki the "kabayan" price was 600k pesos. I didn't flinch because that guy knew when he said it I would not be back and he'd have a good story if I were to fall for it.
> 
> What are good prices to pay, if you know? Is there any issues with moving these from island to island? If I have something I've paid for in Mindanao, can i not crate it up and ship to Luzon and fetch there later and pay no more taxes?


I paid PHP 185,000 for mine in October of 2014. It is a 2WD/5Spd Mini Van.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> My uderstanding is that you can buy on one island and move to another. I beleive you then need to register the vehical locally which can be grief.


I live inIloilo on Panay Island which is 6 and my Vehicle is registered in Cebu on Cebu Island which is Region 7. 

Fred


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> I live inIloilo on Panay Island which is 6 and my Vehicle is registered in Cebu on Cebu Island which is Region 7.
> 
> Fred


 Thanks Fred. I think 200k is feasible to pay for a good used van.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DadiangasTexan said:


> Thanks Fred. I think 200k is feasible to pay for a good used van.


I would guess it will depend a lot on the local market and how well equipped the vehicle is. It has been about 1 & 1/2 year since I bought mine, also mine is a plain jane one color paint with no options except AC so it is bottom of the line and I would presume that the price I paid would reflect that aspect. 

Another thing to consider is that these little vans & pickups have an amazing amount of interior space with very small outside dimensions and parking spaces are always scarce when in the main part of the city. The little van is very maneuverable and can park in some places where the larger vehicles can't get in to. 

As I have said, it takes me where I want to go & does what I need it to and at a very attractive price as compared to a new vehicle.

Fred


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*NEW VEHICLE - *I bought a brand new vehicle here because I did not want to deal with hidden issues or problems left behind by the past owner of the vehicle. I did not have to worry about paying a higher foreigner price at the dealership because just like in America the new vehicles all have a sticker price and a suggested retail and they will accept offers below the price asked...if sales are low that month, the sales manager will entertain any fair offer for a new vehicle just like in the US.

Mine is a diesel and the monthly fuel charges are so low I don't even need to put those costs in my monthly budget. My banks, S and R Membership Warehouse, Malls, huge hardware warehouses like Wilcon Depot and Home Depot, the Veteran's Administration and Medical Clinic, etc. are all so close to my location that I really don't burn that much fuel but I save a ton over what I used in taxi fares prior to the vehicle purchase.

*AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION -* I purchased my vehicle with an automatic transmission and I would NOT trade it for the world. With the heavy traffic here and my service connected military medical disabilities, I did not want to deal with tired legs and clutches 10,000 times per hour while driving. I "LOVE" the automatic transmission!

THE DOWN SIDE - Probably the worst thing I have faced since owning a vehicle here in the Philippines is that I still do not have a "real" Philippine Driver's License and my vehicle still does not have a tag...both because the LTO claims that they DO NOT have the supplies to make the driver's licenses or vehicle tags. I have now had my "temporary paper" drivers license for more than 18 months and I just went to the LTO Office last week and still no supplies and still no real plastic laminated driver's license. But I have never been stopped and the expired paper license has not been a problem although I dread the thought of being stopped and what might happen if the PNP ask for my license and see that it is an old expired paper copy.

As far as the vehicle tag, I call the dealership every two weeks or so and they still have not received my vehicle tag from the LTO Office and they just keep assuring me that this is NOT a problem as the LTO is under investigation for corruption and the story is in the newspapers and everyone is aware that a lot of vehicles have no tags. I have had my vehicle for 14 months and still have the temporary drive-out tag. This still makes me a little uneasy but I have had no issues so far and I have never been stopped.

Another issue that everyone needs to consider if purchasing a vehicle and driving in the Philippines...particularly if you will be driving in Manila or even visiting Manila or coming here for a doctor's appointment or shopping or picking up supplies...There is a traffic coding law and EVERYONE is required to lose one day of driving every week. The last number of your vehicle tag number tells you which day you CANNOT DRIVE in the entire Manila Metro Area:

*TRAFFIC CODING - *

Ending in a *1* or a *2* - you cannot drive on *Monday*.
Ending in a *3* or a *4* - you cannot drive on *Tuesday*.
Ending in a *5* or a* 6 *- you cannot drive on *Wednesday*.
Ending in a *7* or an *8* - you cannot drive on *Thursday*.
Ending in a *9* or a* 0* - you cannot drive on *Friday*.

Anyone can drive on Saturday and Sunday.

The ONLY way around this law is to file for a permit with the MMDA Office and pay the expensive fee that will allow you to drive at any time on any day. These permits are not easy to get and are a hassle to apply for and will take nearly a year to receive...I know because I am speaking from first hand experience and finally received my permit after 9 and 1/2 months. I applied for the permit because it always seemed like all my doctors visits always landed on the day I am not supposed to drive.

So...if you don't mind waiting forever to get your Philippine Driver's License and you don't mind waiting forever to get your vehicle tag and you don't mind not being able to drive on a certain day based on your tag number and you don't mind the excessively heavy traffic...owning a vehicle here in the Philippines can be great especially when you can save so much by NOT paying the higher prices at local stores and markets and shop at all the available discount warehouse outlets and buy in BULK...


----------

